# calculating net weight



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

I have been batching up a lot of soap lately to sell this summer. I am wanting to get my labels ordered, but I need finish weight to put on the labels. Has anyone of you ever calculated how much moisture you lose percent wise? Say your soap recipe is 25% liquid to oils. Do your yields for cured soap end up 25% lighter than when first cut?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Do you mean to say that you have not made a batch of soap yet that has cured and therefore you don't know how heavy the bars are going to be?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I calculate based on the mold size. My bath bar labels say "5.0 oz", but they are all over. Some, too much. I've been working on getting my batch closer to a bar that really is 5.0 oz.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

I have made quite a few batches that have cured, I just have never weighed them before and after. Most where sold as naked bars or given to friends and family. Now I am going to start labeling them, so I need a net weight. I have been weighing one bar and marking it as a proof bar from each batch. I would just rather go ahead and start getting my labels done up now, instead a month from now.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Hmmm.... my batches are 7# oils, 1# lye, 2# milk. So 2 out of 10 lbs are liquid. 1/5. So, if my bars are 5oz and all the liquid evaporated, my bars would weigh 4oz. Nope. They don't lose that much. I do 4oz bars--usually they're a bit more. I don't think they lose but maybe .1-.2oz. I think. Sorry, not much help.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I add everything up in my recipe except the liquid and divide by the number of bars in my mold. That way I don't have to worry about how much evaporation has taken place.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I always use the same recipe and if you do the same you can weigh a cured bar, then weigh a fresh bar and see what the difference is. My soaps vary by up to .5 oz, but I say they are from 5-6 oz and don't put the weight on he bar, although it annoys me if I go to buy something without a weight so I think I will have to give in to myself. Are you doing your own labels with a program like "Online Labels"? I'd hate to order 1000 custom made labels and then realize I wanted to change something.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I make my own labels using the free program from Avery. That way, if I do want to change something, I can.


----------

